# News from Faraday Future



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Tesla_Montreal said:


> Again... one of those Geo
> 
> It's nice but...again, looks like one of those Jetsons-like concepts that'll never make it into production.


Exactly, that was all the press on Faraday Future was that the FFZERO1 is not a car anyone wanted in production. Folks were expecting a production prototype in January from FF.

The LeSEE was a surprise... But closer to a sedan concept (kinda like the Mercedes Benz Autonomous prototype from the past few years.)


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds like Faraday is not going to show their car until their supply chain and factory are almost done. What if their car is not appealing or too expensive?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dark clouds are forming ... too bad for those who believed in it... and I do not mean this facetiously in this case...
Nevada State Treasurer is turning its back on Faraday Future
http://www.teslarati.com/nevada-state-treasurer-turning-back-faraday-future/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Creating new thread to house non-Elektrek posts specific to FF ...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

We keep on getting mixed signals on FF (Nevada plant up in the air, multiple teasers on the car, now this, courtesy of Teslarati, etc.) - Clearly they have to be able to fund building the car... trust they're counting on the ealry Jan. reveal in Vegas to boost interest... and investors' support!
Faraday Future's proposed customer center gets an extension from City of Vallejo
Faraday Future's proposed customer center gets an extension from City of Vallejo
http://www.teslarati.com/faraday-futures-proposed-customer-center-gets-extension-city-vallejo/


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

FF is so NOT on my radar.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Badback said:


> FF is so NOT on my radar.


Even as cheese cutter, @Badback ? 
On a more serious note, NOT on mine either, I can assure you... Yet, since there are the occasional posts on this company, I just thought for consistency purposes to create this thread in which I will move related past posts over the weekend.
Have a great day!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Badback said:


> FF is so NOT on my radar.





Michael Russo said:


> Even as cheese cutter, @Badback ?
> On a more serious note, NOT on mine either, I can assure you... Yet, since there are the occasional posts on this company, I just thought for consistency purposes to create this thread in which I will move related past posts over the weekend.
> Have a great day!


As a manufacturer of EVs and a growing employer in the Southern California, I am paying close attention to Faraday Future.

I have been invited and will be at the reveal in Vegas on January 3rd...

I'll probably write a blog post about this. In the meantime, here is a blog post of my visit to the FF headquarters earlier in 2016


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

AEDennis said:


> As a manufacturer of EVs and a growing employer in the Southern California, I am paying close attention to Faraday Future.
> 
> I have been invited and will be at the reveal in Vegas on January 3rd...
> 
> I'll probably write a blog post about this. In the meantime, here is a blog post of my visit to the FF headquarters earlier in 2016


Cool, keep us posted. I want to see what Mr. Rawlinson (formerly of the Model S development program) and other ex-Tesla engineers have come up with.

Sometimes a fresh take on things is good.

Here is Peter talking about the Model S during development:


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

More teaser activity from Faraday Future... obviously car barely and results undisclosed.
Interesting they chose a Bentley Bentaga which we remember seen against a Model X before...
Courtesy of Teslarati 
http://www.teslarati.com/faraday-future-teases-drag-race-ludicrous-tesla-model-x-p100d/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I think the only one it's going against of interest is the Tesla, and at FF's anticipated price it'd make the P100D's price look like a corolla. 
What will be truly interesting is to see if they are around long enough (and interested in developing) a vehicle aimed at those with less than a millionaire financial title.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

What matters the most... the race for speed... or the speed of delivery... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809535844998529024I want my Model ≡!!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm really not all that interested in acceleration (to just 100 km / 60 m ... what's the use?). 
Sell me an affordable and comfortable BEV with Autonomous drive and a useful range of at least 400 realistic km while keeping up with our normal highway speeds (100-130 km/h) and I'm very happy.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another glimpse of the (Faraday) Future... before it becomes a thing of the faraway past...? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813803956103065601


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Faraday has plans... and faith... Is it all hype? CES coming soon...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814456473552113664


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Reportedly, I will launch a dozen new BEVs by 2076. Oh...wait..I will be long gone by then.

Maybe I should just get a ≡.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Courtesy of Teslarati:
Sure looks like the FF release on 1/3 @ CES is still on... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815283914474278912


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks @Michael Russo, useful info!
Actually I would love to see a serious competitor to Tesla arrive.
Especially if the following citation from Teslarati is true:
"Sources have told us that Faraday will present multiple vehicles that demonstrates the versatility of the company's Variable Platform Architecture (VPA) which includes a long range and high performance version - the same vehicle seen *beating Tesla's flagship Model S P100D* in a drag race - and a self-driving prototype that can be hailed via a mobile app."
Of course creating prototypes is a whole different ballgame to producing huge numbers of cars.
We will see it, when we see it....


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I looked at some other video's about FF. It does sound interesting what FF does. But they expect to be putting out cars from 2020 on! 
Whereas Tesla is already doing almost the same and so much ahead now.
So what if maybe another company will surpass Tesla, that's always what Elon Musk said he wanted anyway; fundamentally help change the transport industry for a better more sustainable future, but not only by himself, but with the help of other companies.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I sometimes feel like I'm finally living in the 'hard' Science Fiction-future which I loved reading about when I was a teenager, devouring all the books by Isaac Asimov and Arthur C. Clarke as my favourites. I still have a bookcase full of them.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> I sometimes feel like I'm finally living in the 'hard' Science Fiction-future which I loved reading about when I was a teenager, devouring all the books by Isaac Asimov and Arthur C. Clarke as my favourites. I still have a bookcase full of them.


Same here. I was once referred to as an "early adopter " and not as a compliment. I don't live in the future so much as they do in the past. Michel, we will continue to lead. Truly, this is a lot of fun.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Why would 'early adopter' not be meant as a compliment?
Yes, there is a lot of fun in the living up to it / the hunt. Sometimes more than in the possession / the spoils.

I also value the past though. Otherwise you can never really appreciate where you're going imho.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Why would 'early adopter' not be meant as a compliment?
> Yes, there is a lot of fun in the living up to it / the hunt. Sometimes more than in the possession / the spoils.
> 
> I also value the past though. Otherwise you can never really appreciate where you're going imho.


 I agree completely


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the latest teaser from FF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816123956616892416


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

The countdown begins. Let's see what this company has in store other than beating 0-60 times.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Everyone.... please make sure that if you do get on the 'free reservation' list for faraday future that you use a different username and password for your account with them! 
It wouldn't take much for them to run a program of usernames and passwords against tesla's accounts. 
That leaves you open to have your model 3 reservation canceled. 

I'm sure there are some security measures in place but I would hate to see Tesla reservation holders screwed.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I just finished watching the unveiling of the FF91. Neat car with lots of tech but it's not going to be cheap.

I'll have more to say in our next MO3C Show episode in a couple of weeks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816483415059034112


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Design looks very extreme to my taste. Much too much still a prototype. Will this appeal to lots of customers?
Price wise it certainly won't be a competitor for our Model 3. Maybe not even price quality wise.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm going to give them an F.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

If the FF91 has a microwave to cook my instant ramen, I am sold.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Design looks very extreme to my taste. Much too much still a prototype. Will this appeal to lots of customers?
> Price wise it certainly won't be a competitor for our Model 3. Maybe not even price quality wise.


Price wise, this wont be appealing to the masses at all. I think it might be around 130k-180k price point (USD). This will only appeal to people that have the cash to spend. I mean when one of the dudes on the stage said "All you have to do is register and pay $5,000" I laughed my way off of the stream and went to go eat my food.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I know we're all having fun poo-pooing FF, given their financial difficulties and recent huge PR push. But let me take you back to 2011...

My 1999 Dodge had over 160,000 miles, and I was pretty sure it wouldn't pass inspection again without a few thousand dollars worth of work. So I planned to get a new car by May of 2012 (when the inspection would be next due). My conservative plan was to get a 2-year-old used Honda Civic. But Tesla & Nissan had announced electric cars that just *might* be available in time for me, and I really, REALLY wanted an electric car. The Model S looked sexy. The Leaf looked like a cross between a fish and a frog. My decision process ended up going like this:

Tesla had never designed & built an entire car before (Roadster chassis was Lotus). This could be a disaster. Nissan designs & builds lots of cars.
Closest service center for a Tesla (at the time) was Washington D.C., _4 hours_ away. My Nissan dealer was _3 miles_ away. I don't remember if "Rangers" had been announced, but if it had, it was a new concept that hadn't proven itself.
I would be buying an S40, which wouldn't get built until after the high-end orders are fulfilled, which might not meet my May 2012 deadline (it did not). The Leaf barely arrived in time for me (April 2012).
Model S required a $5000 deposit. Leaf required a $100 deposit.
Tesla could go under and I'd be left with an unsupported vehicle. I wasn't worried about Nissan going under.
So I passed up the sexy vehicle with twice the range and got the Leaf. With Hindsight I wish I hadn't, but Tesla was a much riskier option back then. Not as risky as FF is now, but not too far away.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> I know we're all having fun poo-pooing FF, given their financial difficulties and recent huge PR push. But let me take you back to 2011... (...)
> So I passed up the sexy vehicle with twice the range and got the Leaf. With Hindsight I wish I hadn't, but Tesla was a much riskier option back then. Not as risky as FF is now, but not too far away.


@garsh, thanks for this reality check based on useful personal experience!
The truth is, if we are indeed poo-pooing FF, it's not so much for the fun of it as because they did it to themselves with this incredible teaser hype, not very convincing play yesterday (emphasizing how they want to 'lead the charge' to a safer cleaner future, then overselling the 0-60 record performance !) and the absence of credible guarantees, under their challenging predicament, as to price and ability to deliver!
Fully understand why you made your choice back in 2011 (particularly with the spiced up G35 wheels look... ) yet at least at the time there was clear projected delivery time for the MS & T≡SLA Service Centers, albeit far away did exist.
I wonder how many people in 2022 will think back to this day & say 'I really yearned for the 2.39 sec. 0-60 time in this massive lounge exotic saloon yet decided to buy P100D Model X instead... 'cause I wanted to be sure I got it...'


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

For the amount of money Faraday Future must be spending on advertising on YouTube they could build their factory, staff it and manufacture their first 100,000 cars. Just sayin'

Dan


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

I am a huge fan of any company going towards EVs (start ups and established OEMs) but this video is extremely concerning. My request of the media is that they once and for all retire the term "Tesla Killer". Once someone truly releases a "production" car that truly competes with Tesla - okay....but not until then. But even then why must it be a killer - can't we all just get a long?" 






Sorry, I'm not techy enough to embed the vid into this post.  Or is it there? Doesn't show on my end.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I like the quote at the end "the car that may not even be a car at all"


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Indeed


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Man! Can't wait to see them when then turn (out...) 21!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819620206767128576


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I hate to say this but reading this extensive, seemingly well sourced article doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling...
The Future of Faraday may be short... to the dismay of prospective buyers, waaaay over the average US yearly income...! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823230632763518977


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The Future unraveled? FF... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844280305292795904


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Vallejo, no, Nevada, si??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847042315562704896


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Is it 'tailing' or 'trailing' the T≡SLA?! 
http://fortune.com/2017/04/01/watch-a-faraday-prototype-tail-a-tesla-through-hollywood/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Back to the Future?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861655785230802945


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Back to the Future?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861655785230802945


I can attest that the FF91 program seems to still be humming along.

I rode in one (Beta 5 car) with my wife last week.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> I can attest that the FF91 program seems to still be humming along.
> 
> I rode in one (Beta 5 car) with my wife last week.


Tell us more...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Tell us more...


Perhaps a blog post... in the middle of some planning


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks, @AEDennis , for spotting this one... 
And I want... ? Now let me see.... A brand new 
Model ≡ here, tomorrow... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867977168436854784


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

First, FF needs to raise their credibility.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Badback said:


> First, FF needs to raise their credibility.


I think they've done fine getting to this point. They need to start their factory and the like before they run out of money.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd think if they are looking to raise an additional $1B, and the factory was noted to cost $1B with site work already underway (and halted), they are well on their way to running out of money I would think. Or did they not have the funding for the project when they started construction initially?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I'd think if they are looking to raise an additional $1B, and the factory was noted to cost $1B with site work already underway (and halted), they are well on their way to running out of money I would think. Or did they not have the funding for the project when they started construction initially?


I think their main investor, YT Jiang, may be running out of money and thought he was going to get some help... which hasn't materialized yet. But this is all pure speculation.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> I think their main investor, YT Jiang, may be running out of money and thought he was going to get some help... which hasn't materialized yet. But this is all pure speculation.


is he the one supposedly worth $11B?

also for fun, looked up what you can get for $1B. One could purchase The Cubbies, Maple Leafs or Lakers (I'd go with the Cubs, because I like to torture myself waiting for the curse to start back up. Maybe it could be a 2for1 and get the M's tossed in for a bargain), an Airbus A380, the Solomon Islands, Hannah Montana, a luxury resort in Madrid or maybe the dream of a factory in the Las Vegas desert


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Had fun teasing FF today...  The vague ambiguity of their last response is telling... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921049028577566720


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

That was mean


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Edward Reading said:


> That was mean


Mean? Really? 

Seriously, I wish them well, yet I'd prefer them to be less 'talk' and more 'action'....

Though I empathize that getting such a car launched 'from the ground up' requires massive investment, I feel that more discretion and modesty would be preferable to hype, until the time is right. IMHO.


----------



## zkmusa (Mar 31, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Mean? Really?
> 
> Seriously, I wish them well, yet I'd prefer them to be less 'talk' and more 'action'....
> 
> Though I empathize that getting such a car launched 'from the ground up' requires massive investment, I feel that more discretion and modesty would be preferable to hype, until the time is right. IMHO.


I completely agree with you. I'd love to see Faraday Future succeed, but they really need to focus on releasing their car rather than random hype. The problem with the company is that there is no clear leadership leading the direction of the car. They're focused too much on being everything to everyone. This is why I can see Lucid making it to market, but not Faraday.


----------

